# Mobile Broadband



## mlb2013 (May 17, 2015)

I am going to Africa next 2 or 3 months. You see in Africa, they have these little mobile broadband sticks that you use to connect. I want to make sure these work with freebsd FreeBSD.

Here is  a  website that gives you the gist. (No I am not going to Nigeria. I am going to Ghana but they have the same things (I am going again to Ghana)):
http://techbaron.com/a-review-of-mtn-nigeria-mobile-broadband-service/

They have Huawei E156G'es, E173s. Are they supported?


----------



## Juanitou (May 18, 2015)

I cannot offer an answer, but you could post this question to the FreeBSD-mobile mail list.


----------



## wblock@ (May 19, 2015)

The u3g(4) driver supports some Huawei USB adapters.  The model numbers you list are not shown, but they might work.  Another option would be a mobile hotspot.


----------

